# Rigging up a Ballyhoo Dredge



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, with the wind blowing beyond my tolerance to fish, I decided to pull toether a video and a blog on how to rig a ballyhoo dredge. Its white marlin season here on the Gulf coast and this is a good tool to help increase your shots and getting one. The full blog is at http://www.bluewaterhowto.com/?p=421 and has multiple videos and pics, but here is the actual rigging video if you just want to skip to that:

http://youtu.be/RiqyzuKSJfw


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

interesting you make it look easy


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice one John, thanks for taking the time to share your knowledge, hopefully Chris will give me a free t shirt next time I go there :whistling:


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Submariner, it is easy. Just takes a bit of patience, but an assembly line approach can knock it out fast. Call some buddies and pay with beer!

Frenchy, next time you need to stand still for a minute and let me do a close up if you want to advertise something


----------

